# Key Project Service Deliverables



## Pramila Dasi

*Key Project Service Deliverables* 
*¿*Alguna sugerencia para esta frase*?* *¡*Urgente mil gracias!


----------



## ordira

¡¡contexto por favor!!
un intento:  resultados a entregar del servicio del proyecto clave


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

Esto es *"Entregables Claves/Importantes de Servicio de Proyecto"*

Espero te ayude...cya


----------



## Pramila Dasi

Realmente no tiene mucho contexto, es sobre Microsoft, y es un título de un cuadro o gráfico que tampoco tengo a mano, mil disculpas


----------



## colombo-aussie

Pramila Dasi said:


> Realmente no tiene mucho contexto, es sobre Microsoft, y es un título de un cuadro o gráfico que tampoco tengo a mano, mil disculpas


 

Esto te puede ayudar...cya

*Entregables* ("_deliverables_"). Son los productos intermedios que generan las fases. Pueden ser materiales (componentes, equipos) o inmateriales (documentos, software). Los entregables permiten evaluar la marcha del proyecto mediante comprobaciones de su adecuación o no a los requisitos funcionales y de condiciones de realización previamente establecidos. Cada una de estas evaluaciones puede servir, además, para la toma de decisiones a lo largo del desarrollo del proyecto.


----------



## Pramila Dasi

esta definicion esta genial. Me confunde que mi frase dice Key Project Service Deliverables. Osea que no parecen ser como productos intermedios, sino como claves, mas bien? No se! estoy confundidísima con esa frase! pero gracias!


----------



## colombo-aussie

Pramila Dasi said:


> esta definicion esta genial. Me confunde que mi frase dice Key Project Service Deliverables. Osea que no parecen ser como productos intermedios, sino como claves, mas bien? No se! estoy confundidísima con esa frase! pero gracias!


 
Entregables de servicio significa cualquier código de computador o materiales como documentos, informes, que deberán proporcionarse a la terminación en la ejecución de los servicios.​

 
Mejor ahorá?


----------



## Pramila Dasi

pues si, me queda clara la definición, es solo que es como una frase que no tiene sentido para mi, aunque me vea forzada a traducirla! la voy a dejar como dijo la amiga Ordira:
 Resultados a entregar del Servicio del Proyecto Clave
ke le parece?


----------



## colombo-aussie

Pramila Dasi said:


> pues si, me queda clara la definición, es solo que es como una frase que no tiene sentido para mi, aunque me vea forzada a traducirla! la voy a dejar como dijo la amiga Ordira:
> Resultados a entregar del Servicio del Proyecto Clave
> ke le parece?


 
No creo que sea la definición más adecuada. Un delivereable no es un resultado, esto es algo que se puede entregar para la ejecución de un proceso o proyecto. Tu oración habla de los entregables más importantes en la entrega de servicio para un proyecto.

Chaos


----------



## Pramila Dasi

no se que poner!!!!! :-( como decimos en mi país ya me emboté! 
me parece que lo "key" es el proyecto. Y los deliverables vienen del servicio. Será entonces: Servicio de Entregables del Proyecto Clave? 
Por ejemplo, hay otro punto de estos, que es básicamente como un índice de temas, temas que no tengo, solo tengo el indice dicho sea de paso, que dice   2.3    Key Service Deliverables and Acceptance Process  . Se usa ese mismo concepto. Otro tema del índice dice   Service Deliverable Acceptance Process.   Service Deliverable Acceptance Form. Varios tienen ese concepto de Service Deliverable. Estoy realmente confundida! te agradezco infinitamente tu ayuda.


----------



## Pramila Dasi

sigo atascada con key service deliverables,   Service Deliverable Acceptance Form,  Key Project Service Deliverables,  Service Deliverable Acceptance Process. Esas son todas las frases que encontré similares. Perdón por insistir tanto! gracias por el tiempo y la ayuda.


----------



## Pramila Dasi

encontré service deliverables como prestación de servicios!!! como les suena?


----------



## Pramila Dasi

Gracias por toda su ayuda Colombo-Aussi. Sigo lidiando con esto, pero le estoy muy agradecida, creo que será dejarlo como entregables más importantes en la entrega de servicio para el proyecto.


----------



## ordira

Pues he encontrado Deliverable como "Something that can be provided as the product of development", es decir, un resultado o rendimiento,


----------



## Blopa

Hola Pramila Dasi:

Tu frase dice: "Servicios entregables clave del proyecto".

Tal cual.

Se refiere a cuáles son los servicios más importantes que el proyecto entregará.

Servicios incluye documentos, software, *servicios*, etc. todos ellos entregables

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos,


----------



## Pramila Dasi

entonces seria servicios entregables claves del proyecto? la amiga anterior me dice asi tal cual. Pues asi lo dejo! porque no parece haber nada mas acertado. No se si claves o clave, porque pusiste en singular, pero gramaticalmente seria claves... creo! gracias a todos!


----------



## Blopa

Pramila:

Los servicios son los muy importantes: Son los *servicios clave*.

¡Buena suerte!


----------

